# Gu10



## philip657 (Dec 15, 2007)

has anyone tryed the led version if thease bulbs?

are they any good for the money?
are thease more energy efficent ?
and do they give of the same light ?



Just seen them pop up every were and i just want to know if anyone has tryed them


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

Don't be fooled these will not give 50w gu10 light, for that the spiral compact fluorescent are better depending on colour k value


----------

